# Dash On Gt-5000



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

Ken here is number one pic of the DASH UP DATE WITH SOME OF THE MOD'S DONE. HAVE ADDED EXTRA SWITCHES/DASH LITES TO SEE WHEN SOMETHING IS ON OR RUNNING FOR SAFTY. AND THEN HAVE ADDED A CLOCK w/BACK LITE AND A HOUR METERw/BACK LITE AND ADDED A BACK LITE TO THE STOCK GAUGE. I HAVE OTHER MOD'S AND WILL POST AS I GET THEM DONE. AM ADDING MORE REAR CHROME AS WE SPEAK. PIC NUMBER #0131


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

sam with all that armorall on the steering wheel its a wonder you can hang on..


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=75557>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good Sam didnt know the still made clocks like that anymore.:thumbsup:


----------

